# For ocean lovers.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Another bandsaw box made from Ash.






 
The 'wave' that the dolphin is riding was added in order to level out the box drawer -- gives more to look at also. The smaller dolphin drawer pull was cut out on the Scroll Saw, all other cuts were done with the bandsaw.


----------



## Tampa-Steve (Oct 14, 2005)

I really like that box you made.
I have never tried my hand at a bandsaw box.
Is that a pattern of your own or did you get it somewhere?
Beautiful work!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow Stan you always seem to amaze me. Really nice. I have to get into practicing with my bandsaw.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Oooh, nice!


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Tampa-Steve said:


> I really like that box you made.
> I have never tried my hand at a bandsaw box.
> Is that a pattern of your own or did you get it somewhere?
> Beautiful work!


Bandsaw boxes are fairly easy, just time consuming.  A friend came up with the dolphin outline, I tried one of his but didn't like the way it 'sat' as the drawer was way off from being horizontal -- pretty much no way to cut drawer cavities that would hold anything.... So, I added a 'wave' under the front of the dolphin to raise the main part of the body to near horizontal, seems to work better that way.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Kudos, Stan. I've never made a bandsaw box. But, if the wife ever sees this one, I'll have to start. She loves dolphins. My hat's off to you.


----------

